# Ultramarines - Gold or Yellow Trims?



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

HI All

Having some debate over this topic and couldnt find one already on the forum. SOme people have UM with Gold trims and some with yellow.

What's everyone's take?

I much prefer the gold, but weathered yellow could look good also:victory:


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

I tried the old fashioned Sunburst Yellow first to mimic the old 3rd Edition look, but it didnt look quite as good as the Brazen Brass trim did. I recommend Brazen Brass or Shining Gold.. or Brazen Brass with a Shining Gold highlight. :grin:

Pictures not the best but heres mine with the Brazen Brass...

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=348&size=big&cat=


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

why was there a change in trim between additions?


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

yellow-old school
gold - new era

both can look good if done right


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

Bishop120 said:


> I tried the old fashioned Sunburst Yellow first to mimic the old 3rd Edition look, but it didnt look quite as good as the Brazen Brass trim did. I recommend Brazen Brass or Shining Gold.. or Brazen Brass with a Shining Gold highlight. :grin:
> 
> Pictures not the best but heres mine with the Brazen Brass...
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=348&size=big&cat=



PIcs look cool mate, As Spitfire6 says I suppose its if you want old or new era


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

YELLOW YELLOW YELLOW YELLOW YELLOW YELLOW YELLOW YELLOW YELLOW YELLOW YELLOW YELLOW YELLOW YELLOW YELLOW YELLOW YELLOW YELLOW YELLOW YELLOW 

Not Bling Marines


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Gold and yellow are two different takes on the 2nd Company uniform, and the idea with the newest Codex was to put a different Captain in charge of the 2nd Company and have the army reflect his take on the Codex-perscribed uniform. Both are technically correct-- in fact, a yellowish tan would probably also be permissable for the 2nd Company by the Codex. 

I personally like the newer uniform a bit better-- the brighter blue and yellow seemed a little too happy, for lack of a better descriptor, while the darker blue with gold banding has a more regal appearance more suited to the Astartes, I think. 

Keep in mind that Ultramarines just have to be blue-- the trim is purely an indication of their Company. If you can't decide between yellow or gold, you have red, green, and black to choose from as well for the Battle Companies (3rd, 4th, and 5th, respectively); or, you could use Reserve Company colors for a slightly different twist-- the 6th Company is orange, the 7th is violet, the 8th is grey or silver, and the 9th is a deep blue.


----------



## martin4696 (Oct 30, 2007)

the only difference in pad is the which comany in that chapter i really like the gold over yellow as i hated them yellow and so pleased they redid them but i think the green looks the best IMO

martin


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

yellow will look better


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

6th company is already gold dont gold your 2nd


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

The 6th company is more of a dark gold-brass and the 2nd is just a gold.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

YELLOW DAMN YOU, THE EMPEROR COMMANDS YOU, gold looks cheap and tacky


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Give a chappy some serious gold blingage alongside his rosarius. :laugh:


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i will personally eat all bling marines


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

maybe we could pimp the rhino attached


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

a dolden dozer blade


----------



## roricon (Jan 11, 2008)

With a nice big dollar sign on the doors.

But aside from that - gold > yellow. But then, I'm a fan of gold colours on things in general.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i would love to see a bling marine army as a joke

make some green stuff dollar signs for doors ect

have fists of dollars instead of purity seals


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

roricon said:


> With a terrible cheap big ugly dollar sign on the doors.





Mad King George said:


> i would love to see a bling marine army as a joke
> 
> make some green stuff dollar signs for doors ect
> 
> have fists of dollars instead of purity seals


don't forget the pimp, and modded suspension, and pink cushions with black dots, and naked sisters on top


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah give the space marine captain a warlock purple fur coat out of green stuff >_<


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

spinner rims on the tanks.

please don't do yellow, seriously it makes them look like the skittle chapter.:biggrin:


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

do yellow or be mocked


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

I mean come on, does the emperor sit on the YELLOW throne?:biggrin:

Don't do it for us do it for him.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah he sits on a yellow throne hes so old hes incontinent now


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I prefer the gold myself. The yellow makes the model look too cartoony.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Gold. Yellow looks...odd.
NMM gold is awesome if you can pull it off.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

like this


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

lmfao hilarious classic


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Captain Pimptastic of the Imperial Hustle chapter.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Gold looks better.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

yellow done right wiht shading looks better than bling otherwse go with bling


----------

